# Pioneer modelo TS-W304F de 12"



## neutralinos (Jul 6, 2014)

Saludos. Tengo un parlante PIONEER modelo TS-W304F de 12" y deseo construir un subwoofer pero no tengo ninguna experiencia en ello solo ganas de cortar una tablas de MDF, por eso deseo  consultar con los expertos para no desperdiciar tiempo y materiales el modelo que desearía usar es el que aparece en el dibujo que subiré mas adelante ...

He visto teatros en casa con este modelo de caja y desearía saber si es viable su construccion


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 7, 2014)

pues si lo compraste nuevo, en su caja trae el plano para fabricar el cajon ya sea sellado o porteado,  con el porteado ganas 3 dcibeles y con el sellado  -3 decibeles (eso es lo que dice en la hoja de especificaciones del pioneer que tengo) tu puedes hacer tu bafle de la forma que quieras, siempre respentando los pies cubicos que requiere el woofer


----------



## neutralinos (Jul 7, 2014)

Este parlante lo tengo guardado desde hace tiempo y no tengo la informacion relacionada con las medidas minimas para poder construir dicha caja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2014)

Nada que un poquitito de San Googlecito no pueda resolver , quizás debas usar el traductor  :

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/3425-pioneer-ts-w304f-best-enclosure-newbie.html

http://www.caraudioforum.com/showthread.php?t=121808

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=170142

Saludos !


----------

